
Masterless Consensus Algorithm - gridem
http://gridem.blogspot.com/2016/05/replicated-object-part-7-masterless.html
======
weddpros
I'd really like to hear what the community has to say, what the tradeoffs may
be, etc.

~~~
gridem
I'd be glad to hear too.

~~~
weddpros
Not sure why this didn't make it to the frontpage. Consensus algorithms are so
essential today...

@gridem, are you the author?

~~~
gridem
Yes, I'm the author.

